# immigration to New zealand



## tom74 (Feb 27, 2014)

i want to migrate to New zealand from India. i am an Indian and having small family consisting of wife and 8 yr boy. can any one clear my few doubts :

1. What is the procedure of points calculation as i am a Mechanical Engineer. Having exp. more than 12 years.

2. What is job prospect for Mechanical Engineers in New zealand.

3. How much money i have to arrange for all. (including visa and tickets).


----------



## hanolo (Feb 23, 2014)

i m interested too..can tell more detail?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

tom74 said:


> i want to migrate to New zealand from India. i am an Indian and having small family consisting of wife and 8 yr boy. can any one clear my few doubts :
> 
> 1. What is the procedure of points calculation as i am a Mechanical Engineer. Having exp. more than 12 years.
> 
> ...


Hi,

1. Procedure for you is the same as everyone else. https://www.immigration.govt.nz/pointsindicator
Fill it in and see what you score. If you have any questions about the questions then read the info contained within the Immigration website, have a look at historical posts on this forum or if all that fails just start a new thread within the Immigration Coffee Lounge area of the NZ forum.

2. Very good I should think as it's an occupation on the long term skills shortage list.

3. Go to an area of the Immigration website called "Office and fees finder". Can't post the link at the moment. Website down for me.
You will have 4 fees for the visa's. The EOI fee, the skilled migrant category visa application fee, the migrant levy fee and any courier fees for the passports.
On top of this you will have to pay for police checks, medicals, qualification assessments (if required), skill assessments (if required) and any occupation registration (if required).
Flight costs could be anything. Depends when you want to travel, where you want to travel from and if they are direct flights or you wish to stay over en route. Research Research Research!!!

Regards,


----------



## tom74 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank You for your reply


----------

